# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Η λειτουργία της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ ξεκινάει την Δευτέρα 24/7

## nnn

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184818*Την Δευτέρα 24 Ιουλίου ξεκινάει η λειτουργία του μητρώου φερεγγυότητας συνδρομητών κινητής τηλεφωνίας "ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ", στο οποίο μετέχουν οι πάροχοι κινητής COSMOTE, Vodafone, Wind, Cyta κινητή.*




> Οι εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσιών κινητών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών (εταιρείες κινητών επικοινωνιών), που δραστηριοποιούνται σήμερα στην ελληνική αγορά, κατόπιν σχετικής θετικής γνωμοδότησης της Αρχής Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα (Aριθ. Πρωτ. Γ/ΕΞ/2837/18-05-2015), προχώρησαν στη σύσταση της εταιρείας με την επωνυμία «ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ – ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗΣ ΦΕΡΕΓΓΥΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ Ιδιωτική Κεφαλαιουχική Εταιρεία», με στόχο την προστασία της καταναλωτικής πίστης και συνακόλουθα την παροχή βέλτιστων υπηρεσιών στους συνδρομητές κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Σκοπός της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ είναι η σύσταση και λειτουργία αρχείου των κατωτέρω περιοριστικά αναφερομένων δεδομένων οικονομικής συμπεριφοράς (ασυνέπειας) πελατών των εταιρειών κινητών επικοινωνιών ώστε να καθίσταται δυνατός από την κάθε εταιρία και σε καμία περίπτωση από το Φορέα, ο έλεγχος φερεγγυότητας του υποψήφιου πελάτη σε κάθε νέα αίτηση σύνδεσης κινητής τηλεφωνίας.


    Τι είναι η ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ;

    Η ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ είναι ο φορέας που σύστησαν οι εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσιών κινητών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών (εταιρείες κινητών επικοινωνιών), που δραστηριοποιούνται σήμερα στην ελληνική αγορά,  σκοπός του οποίου είναι η σύσταση και λειτουργία κοινού αρχείου με δεδομένα οικονομικής συμπεριφοράς συνδρομητών – πελατών (φυσικών ή νομικών προσώπων) των εταιρειών κινητών επικοινωνιών. Πηγές των δεδομένων και αποδέκτες της πληροφορίας που θα προκύπτει από το αρχείο θα είναι αποκλειστικά οι εταιρείες κινητών επικοινωνιών, που εκάστοτε συμμετέχουν στο Φορέα.

    Τα κριτήρια ένταξης στην ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ είναι τα εξής:
        οφειλή  ίση ή μεγαλύτερη των διακοσίων (200) ευρώ, η οποία έχει καταστεί ληξιπρόθεσμη για πάνω από ενενήντα (90) ημέρες.
        ληξιπρόθεσμη οφειλή συνεπεία μη πληρωμής κανενός λογαριασμού και αποσύνδεση ή μεταφορά σε άλλο δίκτυο μέσω φορητότητας.

    Οι εταιρείες κινητών επικοινωνιών θα συμβουλεύονται την ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ πριν τη σύναψη σύμβασης με τους νέους πελάτες τους, στο πλαίσιο του προσυμβατικού πιστοληπτικού ελέγχου. Η μόνη πληροφορία που θα μπορούν να αντλήσουν είναι εάν ο συνδρομητής είναι ενταγμένος στην ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ ή όχι και εάν ναι, σε ποια από τις δύο παραπάνω κατηγορίες.

    Σημαντική σημείωση: Ληξιπρόθεσμη καθίσταται η οφειλή που παραμένει μετά την παρέλευση τριάντα (30) ημερών από την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του λογαριασμού χρέωσης που αναγράφεται επ΄αυτού.

    Τι στοιχεία έχει η ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ για μένα;

    Εφόσον ένας πελάτης εταιρείας κινητών επικοινωνιών, εξ’ αυτών που εκάστοτε θα συμμετέχουν στον Φορέα, ενεργός ή αποσυνδεδεμένος, διατηρεί οφειλές που εμπίπτουν σε μια από τις δυο παραπάνω κατηγορίες (βλ. Ερ. 1), χωρίς να έχει προβεί σε διακανονισμό, η αντίστοιχη εταιρία, κατόπιν πρότερης ενημέρωσής του, θα διαβιβάσει στην ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ τα στοιχεία του, τα οποία περιορίζονται αποκλειστικά στο Α.Φ.Μ. (ή Α.Δ.Τ.για ημεδαπούς) ή αριθμός διαβατηρίου/άλλου επίσημου εγγράφου ταυτότητας και χώρα έκδοσης (για αλλοδαπούς), ονοματεπώνυμο/πατρώνυμο και κατηγορία οικονομικής συμπεριφοράς (δηλ. «α.» ή «β.»).

    Είναι όλοι οι συνδρομητές όλων των δικτύων στο αρχείο της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ, ανεξάρτητα από την οικονομική συμπεριφορά τους;

    Στο αρχείο της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ περιέχονται μόνον στοιχεία συνδρομητών των οποίων οι οφειλές προς την εταιρεία κινητών επικοινωνιών εμπίπτουν σε μια από τις δύο κατηγορίες της Ερ.1. και οι οποίοι δεν έχουν προβεί σε διακανονισμό ή εξόφληση οφειλών.

    Πώς μπορώ να μάθω αν είμαι στο αρχείο της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ;

    Οι συνδρομητές που πληρούν τα κριτήρια ένταξης (βλ. Ερ. 1) θα ενημερώνονται εγκαίρως από τον πάροχό τους (π.χ. μέσω λογαριασμού ή επιστολής ή/και γραπτού μηνύματος) για την δυνατότητα διαβίβασης των δεδομένων τους στην ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ, οπότε και θα τους παρέχεται εύλογη προθεσμία τακτοποίησης των οφειλών τους. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εφόσον δεν έχετε λάβει καμία σχετική ενημέρωση και εντούτοις εκτιμάτε ότι ενδέχεται να διατηρείτε οφειλές σε εταιρεία κινητών επικοινωνιών που εντάσσονται σε μια από τις δύο κατηγορίες της Ερ. 1, μπορείτε να επισκεφθείτε την ενότητα «Υπηρεσίες» και να ακολουθήσετε τις οδηγίες για την υποβολή προς την ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ αίτησης ενημέρωσης

    Αν στο παρελθόν έχω απλώς καθυστερήσει να πληρώσω (αλλά τελικά πλήρωσα), μπαίνω στο αρχείο που χειρίζεται η ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ;

    Εφόσον έχετε εξοφλήσει την οφειλή σας, η εταιρεία κινητών επικοινωνιών υποχρεούται να αφαιρέσει τα στοιχεία σας από το αρχείο της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ, εφόσον είχαν διαβιβαστεί. Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορείτε να επισκεφθείτε την ενότητα «Υπηρεσίες» και να ακολουθήσετε τις οδηγίες για την υποβολή σχετικής ερώτησης προς την ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ.

    Πώς μπορώ να πληροφορηθώ σχετικά με το ποια εταιρεία κινητών επικοινωνιών έχει αναζητήσει στοιχεία μου;

    Μπορείτε να ζητήσετε την ανωτέρω πληροφορία συμπληρώνοντας τη σχετική αίτηση. Την αίτηση αυτή μαζί με περιγραφή της διαδικασίας που πρέπει να ακολουθήσετε μπορείτε να τη βρείτε στη σελίδα «Υπηρεσίες».

    Έχει η εταιρεία μου υποχρέωση να με ενημερώσει για τα στοιχεία του αρχείου σας;

    Οι εταιρείες κινητών επικοινωνιών οφείλουν να ενημερώνουν το σύνολο της πελατειακής τους βάσης συνδρομητών συμβολαίου που αφορά υπηρεσίες κινητών επικοινωνιών για την λειτουργία και τον σκοπό του αρχείου της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ. Επιπλέον, οφείλουν να ενημερώνουν ατομικά τους συνδρομητές, όταν αυτοί πληρούν τα κριτήρια ένταξης στο αρχείο της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ, αναφορικά με την επικειμένη ένταξή τους, παρέχοντάς τους ταυτόχρονα και εύλογη προθεσμία προκειμένου να τακτοποιήσουν τις οφειλές τους (βλ. και Ερ. 4.).

    Πώς μπορώ να βγω από το αρχείο δεδομένων οικονομικής συμπεριφοράς που διατηρείται από την ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ;

    Με την τακτοποίηση της ληξιπρόθεσμης οφειλής στην εκάστοτε εταιρεία κινητών επικοινωνιών, η εταιρεία διαγράφει άμεσα την εγγραφή από το αρχείο της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ.

    Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μη διαβιβάζονται τα δεδομένα μου από την ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ στις εταιρείες κινητών επικοινωνιών;

    Ναι, υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα εφόσον είστε ενταγμένος στο αρχείο και υποβάλλετε στην ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ αίτηση μη διαβίβασης των δεδομένων σας. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, σε τυχόν αναζήτηση των δεδομένων σας από άλλη εταιρεία κινητών επικοινωνιών προς την ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ, η ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ θα ενημερώνει την εταιρεία ότι δεν επιθυμείτε τη διαβίβαση των σχετικών δεδομένων σας. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη διαδικασία και για την εύρεση της σχετικής αίτησης παρακαλούμε ακολουθήστε τις οδηγίες που βρίσκονται στη σελίδα «Υπηρεσίες».

    Επισημαίνεται ότι οι συνδρομητές θα πρέπει πρώτα να βεβαιώσουν το γνήσιο της υπογραφής της αίτησής τους σε κάποιο Κέντρο Εξυπηρέτησης Πολιτών (ΚΕΠ). Έγγραφα αιτήσεων χωρίς αυτήν την επικύρωση δεν θα γίνονται δεκτά!

    Σε πόσες ημέρες θα απαντήσει η ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ σε αίτημά μου;

    Οι αιτήσεις διεκπεραιώνονται εντός δεκαπενθήμερης (15νθήμερης) προθεσμίας από την ημερομηνία καταχώρησής τους.

    Πού μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για την εξέλιξη των αιτήσεων μου;

    Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να καλείτε στο τηλέφωνο 210-6180011.

    Ποιος είναι ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας με το γραφείο της ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ;

    Μπορείτε να στείλετε γραπτώς το αίτημα σας στο info@telegnous.gr ή να καλέσετε στο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας: 210-6180011

*Περισσότερα : ΤΗΛΕΓΝΟΥΣ*

----------

